# BEIJING | Z12 Plot | 216m | 709ft | 45 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-05 by Wang小爷


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-10 by DAGANG


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-11 by 大刚










2018-07-22 by DAGANG


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*25/12/18*










Posted by Dagang


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-29 by DAGANG


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous


----------



## noms78 (Oct 9, 2006)

z0rg said:


> http://news.xinhuanet.com/house/2012-11/24/c_123996533.htm


What is the building on the right? Is it u/c?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-04 by DAGANG


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-10 by 大刚


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it the building with the round top? It looks 20 years old already...


----------



## Clouhhd (Aug 16, 2020)

Best to keep your distance when looking at this one. Looks very 1960s up close.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Clouhhd said:


> Best to keep your distance when looking at this one. Looks very 1960s up close.


Good! it will create the illusion that the skyline is much older than it really is. 🤣🤣


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 20:*








中国尊 by 远见晓 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

roof








by 李进 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it a helipad?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

complete


----------

